# Speeding up Kontakt loading



## bluejay (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi, I'm using Kontakt 2 and it is currently taking around 3 minutes to load up as a VST in Cubase SX 3.

I'm using a fairly modest PC - 2.66 GHz, 1GB RAM, 400 GB hard disk.

I've got a lot of samples in Kontakt ... probably in excess of 200GB.

Is this a normal length of time for loading the sampler or can I speed it up in any way?


----------



## kotori (Jan 12, 2007)

Does it take 3 minutes to load an empty instance of K2 (without any instruments)?


----------



## FirmamentFX (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you mean you have a lot of samples loaded in an instance of K2 as part of a previously saved song (in which case 3 monutes, while a long time, is not out of the question); or do you mean that K2 is taking 3 mins to instance in a new cubase arrangement (which is a VERY long time, and I don't know why it would do that).

M


----------



## FirmamentFX (Jan 12, 2007)

Why can't I be as conscise as Kotori? :D


----------



## bluejay (Jan 12, 2007)

I mean it takes 2-3 minutes to simply load an empty instance of Kontakt into Cubase.

Does Kontakt have to do things when it starts up?

I think my folder structure is correct however I also acknowledge that this could be part of the problem.


----------



## kotori (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with Martin, 3 minutes just to load an empty Kontakt instance indeed seems to indicate something fishy going on. I can only think of a couple of things you might check. This is mostly speculation on my side:

Do you have an extremely high setting for the "Amount of memory (RAM) reserved for streaming voices"? That might cause the OS to do excessive swapping, which might explain the slow-down.

When you built the quick-load database, did you include samples? Considering that you have lots of samples on your harddrive, I can imagine how this could make for a quite big database. I don't know if Kontakt loads part of this into memory or if it's accessed directly from disk (one would think the latter). Maybe you could try to rebuild the database with just Multis, Banks and Instruments. Again this is nothing but speculation.

Does run Kontakt stably once it's loaded and did you have this problems earlier as well or are they new?

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## bluejay (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try it out.

Kontakt performs admirably once loaded. The loading time seems to have grown as my database has grown. The 200GB is the total size of the samples of my instruments but are you saying that I can simply load the instruments themselves into the database without requiring the sample files?

I've got the following loaded in there: -

VSL Opus 1, Epic Horns, French Oboe, Woodwind Ensembles, Chamber Strings, Solo Strings
Project SAM Orchestral Brass, True Strike
VRSound Strings


----------



## kotori (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know if not including samples in the quick-load database will make your instrument loading times longer. Anyone who has any insight about this?

Maybe contacting the NI tech support before trying any large rebuild operations is best.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you have K2 Options | Interface | Auto-refresh Browser checked? Checking this might slow down loading.


----------



## bluejay (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, I just started Kontakt as a stand-alone instance and it took 2 minutes 40 seconds to load. Once the opening :01 1 0.00 0.00 0.00 7129759.78  0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
22:20:01 2 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 7129759.78
22:20:01 3 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 7129759.78
22:30:01 0 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
22:30:01 1 0.00 0.00 0.00 7134852.73 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.01
22:30:01 2 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00


----------



## bluejay (Jan 15, 2007)

Tech support basically said that this was down to the QuickLoad database loading.

I'm going to go with the suggestion of only loading instruments and multis and see if that helps.


----------



## kotori (Jan 15, 2007)

bluejay @ Mon Jan 15 said:


> Tech support basically said that this was down to the QuickLoad database loading.
> 
> I'm going to go with the suggestion of only loading instruments and multis and see if that helps.



Maybe just rebuilding it (including samples) will work as well.


----------



## bluejay (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, I've rebuilt without samples and it now loads in under 10 seconds!!!

Thank you all for the help, especially kotori for this suggestion.


----------



## KevinKauai (Jan 25, 2007)

Piggy-backing on this thread, I am wondering what the major steps are to "tearing it down and building it all over again"?

I seem to have a very virulent form of something which is causing basic boot time to now be 4-5 minutes (until Windows XP sign-on) and then after sign-on 5-6 minutes until the desktop appears. ò«¼   OÔ²«¼   OÔ³«¼   OÔ´«¼   OÔµ«¼   OÔ¶«¼   OÔ·«¼   OÔ¸«¼   OÔ¹«¼   OÔº«¼   OÔ»«¼   OÔ¼«¼   OÔ½«¼   OÔ¾«¼   OÔ¿«¼   OÔÀ«¼   OÔÁ«¼   OÔÂ«¼   OÔÃ«¼   OÔÄ«¼   OÔÅ«¼   OÔÆ«¼   OÔÇ«¼   OÔÈ«¼   OÔÉ«¼   OÔÊ«¼   OÔË«¼   OÔÌ«¼   OÔÍ«¼   OÔÎ«¼   OÔÏ«¼   OÔÐ«¼   OÔÑ«¼   OÔÒ«¼   OÔÓ«¼   OÔÔ«¼   OÔÕ«¼   OÔÖ«¼   OÔ×«¼   OÔØ«¼   OÔÙ«¼   OÔÚ«¼   OÔÛ«¼   OÔÜ«¼   OÔÝ«¼   OÔÞ«¼   OÔß«¼   OÔà«¼   OÔá«¼   OÔâ«¼   OÔã«¼   OÔä«¼   OÔå«¼   OÔæ«¼   OÔç«¼   OÔè«¼   OÔé«¼   OÔê«¼   OÔë«¼   OÔì«¼   OÔí«¼   OÔî«¼   OÔï«¼   OÔð«¼   OÔñ«¼   OÔò«¼   OÔó«¼   OÔô«¼   OÔõ«¼   OÔö«¼   OÔ÷«¼   OÔø«¼   OÔù«¼   OÔú«¼   OÔû«¼   OÔü«¼   OÔý«¼   OÔþ«¼   OÔÿ«¼   OÕ «¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ	«¼   OÕ
«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ «¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ«¼   OÕ «¼   OÕ!              ò«¼   OÕ#«¼   OÕ$«¼   OÕ%«¼   OÕ&«¼   OÕ'«¼   OÕ(«¼   OÕ)«¼   OÕ*«¼   OÕ+«¼   OÕ,«¼   OÕ-«¼   OÕ.«¼   OÕ/«¼   OÕ0«¼   OÕ1«¼   OÕ2«¼   OÕ3«¼   OÕ4«¼   OÕ5«¼


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks like you had a bad connection to that new drive.

Good to hear, you are back in busines.

You shouldn't, by the way, need to contact NI to re-authorize. You are allowed two authorizations and if you have already used those, just de-authorize the one, you used before the reformat.


----------

